# Cordless Drill



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've had a Titan cordless drill/driver for a few years and while it's been fine, the chuck now appears to have a bit of a wobble and oscillates slightly meaning holes are slightly wider than bits so looking at a replacement.

Don't want to spend a lot of money, I've only had to charge the battery in this one twice so not a heavy user.
I have cordless batteries for this Titan, Guild and Worx which are all interchangeable so would like something that takes the same fitting.

Any pointers?


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Why not replace the chuck?


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Cordless drills are so cheap nowadays I would personally go for a Dewalt or Makita. If you can stretch for it then Milwaukee are meant to be the bees knees!


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Just choose a colour red,yellow,blue or green they are all good these days and very reasonable but dont get one with a battery of less than 2 Ah


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Bit worrying that it would be loose of you've only gone through two battery cycles!
If you can find one, Aldi had a decent one for £40 - probably won't take your spare batteries though, and I can't find a spare that will fit anywhere.

Otherwise, as above DeWalt are reliable and reasonably priced, Makita also very good but tend to cost a bit more


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought a dewalt, came with 2 batteries and an impact gun which I'm yet to use, was on offer at screw fix at the time and wasn't much more than the usual drills I could have bought


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks folks, having another browse, I think the Guild from Argos might be a not bad bet but I'm now thinking I might be able to ebay the titan batteries and put the funds towards another more premium brand.

Or, in classic flip flop style, lidl have Parkside coming thursday for under 20 but would need a new battery style....

I can't image a chuck replacement going well, already in my head I can see the end point as being a box of blood stained parts and a significant gash somewhere


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I know it might seem backwards, but you really are better off stretching your budget a bit and getting a good one.
I have the Aldi one, it seems good but no idea of durability. Imagine Lidl's will be broadly the same kit with a different label. If so, spare) replacement batteries are almost impossible to give by. Fine for an occasional user, but if you may need it more often you're better off with one that comes with two batteries.

Don't scrimp, or you'll be in the same position before long.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Thanks folks, having another browse, I think the Guild from Argos might be a not bad bet but I'm now thinking I might be able to ebay the titan batteries and put the funds towards another more premium brand.
> 
> Or, in classic flip flop style, lidl have Parkside coming thursday for under 20 but would need a new battery style....
> 
> I can't image a chuck replacement going well, already in my head I can see the end point as being a box of blood stained parts and a significant gash somewhere


I would say come back to us when you've decided whether you want to go down your original route of using the batteries you already have (makes sense if the kit you want to go with them is available) or whether you're prepared to spend more money on higher quality kit. Effectively I'm saying until people know your budget, it's difficult for them to make recommendations. Does that make sense?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

If you're using it very little go for an Aldi one.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Other option, you say you've had it a few yrs, Titan come with 2 yr warranty. No receipt needed as Screwfix will have record on your account.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Was looking around today and seems that quite a few drills have a wobble and can be considered within tolerance. So maybe it's always been there and I've never noticed it. or could be the bit I'm using, so I'm going to look at some longer bits tomorrow, see if it's very pronounced.

If I do replace, thinking about one of the worx models that come with a couple o f2ah batteries, they would be useful as a bonus.

Lidl Parkside one is apparently made by Einhel so not compatible on battery so would double the price.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Have you checked to make sure the chuck is still tightened up fully ? 

Might be worth a check - might have just come slightly loose...


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah, screw was rock solid


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Got a Worx in the end, came with two 1.5ah batts so handy for the collection and I can still use the Titan ones in the Worx gear.

Not quite as powerful as the Titan on paper but negligible in use, esp as a diy only piece.


----------

